
Valve’s “Steam Play” Uses Vulkan to Bring More Windows Games to Linux - phren0logy
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/08/valves-steam-play-uses-vulkan-to-bring-more-windows-games-to-linux/
======
shmerl
Congrats!

And big thanks to developers and Valve who funded dxvk, vkd3d, esync and other
Wine as well as Mesa work, while contributing everything in FOSS fashion. This
benefits not just Steam users but all Linux gamers.

------
subway
I'm stoked to finally be able to play monsters like Doom, Quake, and Bejeweled
on Linux.

~~~
shmerl
You could use Wine and all those tools to do it for a while already.

~~~
jwilcoxson
</thatsthejoke>

~~~
subway
Well, that and both Doom/Quake have native ports and open source
implementations that beat the pants off the original windows binaries.

